# no lights



## gator do 65 (Jan 27, 2014)

I installed my TCS T-1 the loco runs, but I have no led lights? I the anode the + or - lead? Or is it a cv setting?


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Did you put a resistor on the wire to the LED?


----------



## gator do 65 (Jan 27, 2014)

Yes one per light


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

The anode is + cathode -


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

uh ,,, you don't need EXTERNAL resistors.... 

description shows " This decoder includes current limit resistors on both function outputs so
there is no need for external resistors when using LED’s."


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

He said a T1 not a T1-LED


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

oops....


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

I do "oops" daily.


----------



## gator do 65 (Jan 27, 2014)

I'll get in on the "OOPS" I wired them backward's:newbie:


----------

